# Anglo-Saxons in the Crimea



## svalbard (May 26, 2015)

http://www.caitlingreen.org/2015/05/medieval-new-england-black-sea.html?spref=fb&m=1

An interesting article on the fate of some Anglo-Saxons post 1066.


----------



## The Judge (May 26, 2015)

Very interesting.  Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Ray McCarthy (May 26, 2015)

Fascinating.
Yet more real life, you'd not think to make up!

So The English should help the Ukrainians!


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 26, 2015)

Superb article! I've read about Saxons leaving England to escape Harold, to later join the Varangians - what's great about the piece linked to is that it both provides historical sources for this, as well as character names. The idea of a settlement is additionally fascinating - would be wonderful to think that there may be some supporting archaeology in the Crimea.


----------



## svalbard (May 26, 2015)

Interestingly there is an old story that Harold Godwinson's daughter, Gytha, married Vladimir II of Kiev. If Professor Green is correct in his article about an English settlement on the Crimea then this story could turn out to be true.

And if that is so then Queen Elizabeth II can trace a line back to the last Anglo-Saxon King of England.

I love a good historical mystery.


----------



## Gramm838 (Jun 1, 2015)

svalbard said:


> Interestingly there is an old story that Harold Godwinson's daughter, Gytha, married Vladimir II of Kiev. If Professor Green is correct in his article about an English settlement on the Crimea then this story could turn out to be true.
> 
> And if that is so then Queen Elizabeth II can trace a line back to the last Anglo-Saxon King of England.
> 
> I love a good historical mystery.



I doubt Queen Elizabeth could do any such thing...her family originated in Germany and have no real British roots at all. I remember reading a fictional novel about Hereward the Wake and in that book, he also ended up in Byzantium after leaving England after a failed campaign against William 1.

I seem to remember that our actual king (as worked out by geneology from Edward II, I think)) is living as an ordinary bloke in Australia


----------



## Ray McCarthy (Jun 1, 2015)

Gramm838 said:


> her family originated in Germany


I presumed there might be a Saxe Coberg etc route to Ukraine and thus Gytha, married Vladimir II of Kiev. and thusly to Harold Godwinson?
There is no British connection otherwise probably.


----------



## svalbard (Jun 2, 2015)

Ray McCarthy said:


> I presumed there might be a Saxe Coberg etc route to Ukraine and thus Gytha, married Vladimir II of Kiev. and thusly to Harold Godwinson?
> There is no British connection otherwise probably.



That was pretty much the angle I was looking at it from.


----------

